# Carp Tournament @ Flat Rock: 7/17!!!



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The Huron River Fishing Association will be having our Annual Carp Tournament on Saturday, 7/17.

$5 to enter, biggest fish wins and trophies will be awarded to the top three finishers. Tournament runs from 8am to 2pm. Registration and Weigh In will be at the gazebo located on the west bank about 100yds or so upstream from the cauffer.

If you plan to enter, the best waters will be between the cauffer and dam, and the backwaters will hold some big fish too.

Hope to see you there,
-Chris


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Just hook & line or is bowfishing included for the contest?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Its hook and line only. 

I think bowfishing in the park @ FR would be illegal anyhow.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

It's illegal to bowfish below the Belleville dam. The DNR consider it to be a trout stream. All 25 make the trip upstream. :chillin: Its not really so bad if you know where to go. Other than that it can be. :fish2:


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Went to the tourny today. Didnt look to good. Saw one fat carp and all I had was Bass tackle. Cought one smallie 12" in about 2 hrs. time. Other than that I didnt see another fish. I spent the afternoon at Crosswinds Marsh. Man it STUNK!!!!  Cought around 25 Bass in about 4 hrs. Its just to weedy to fish. Other than that it was a great day.


----------

